# Bear Mountain, CT Suggestions



## Dolcevicci (Aug 28, 2001)

Hey everyone, This is my first time sending out a message on one of these forums.  Your trip reports look great as do the suggestions. I'm hiking with a group that does very light hikes. Our average hike is about two hours on a saturday morning. We were thinking about Bear Mountain and everything I see on the web suggests that the four hour hike is the only option in order to reach the summit. For those of you who have hiked Bear Mountain, is this true? Is this the same as Mt. Bear? Is it in Everett Valley? Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## RJ (Aug 29, 2001)

I did this hike with my sister last year and it wasn't all that bad of a hike. The four-hour trip time is based on doing the loop that they describe on the "GORP" page. You can save time by just staying on the "Undermountain trail" and not taking a right on to the "Paradise Lane" trail. In this manner, you can do the hike in a lot less time. Here is a link to the GORP page <a href=http://www.gorp.com/gorp/publishers/countryman/hik_hou2.htm>click</a>


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 5, 2001)

RJ is right.  Undermountain trail is easiest way up from Route 41.  I've made it up in about 1 hour 20 minutes with an extra 35 pounds around my waist + a pack.

It is possible to get to Mt. Washington Rd. (AKA Riga Road or a couple of other names I think as it crosses from MA to CT) Starting there near AMC Ct Chapter's Northwest camp makes it about a 40 minute hike without much elevation gain.  (personally I think of it as cheating.  I do have a couple of friends getting married on bear though soon & the bride & groom will be starting from that road.


----------

